# 4 SPOTS OPEN -- 720 acres in Warren County



## mercuryman (Jun 23, 2019)

We have 720 acres in Warren County and have a few openings that we’re looking to fill. We’ll have 11-12 members total and the dues are $700 per person. The property has deer, turkeys, hogs, and ducks. The land is made up of clear cuts, mature and young planted pines, and hardwood creek bottoms with roads cut throughout the property. The property was clear cut 2 years ago and we’ve seen more deer than ever before!

It’s a family friendly camp with a central camp site area for campers. There is no power or water at camp, but there is a bathroom and generators are fine. There is a covered cleaning rack as well as a covered pavilion. All stands are open to everyone and we will be implementing a pin-in system starting this year. All members are required to have at least 2 stands on the property. Guests are allowed, but anything killed by guests counts towards the member’s quota.

Spots are filled first come, first served with paid membership. Call or text me for more info or to schedule a time to see the property. Tommy 678-313-3737


----------



## mangrum1126 (Jul 8, 2019)

PM sent.


----------



## Kyles900 (Nov 17, 2019)

Would be interested possibly. If you could e mail me and let me know if you still have openings at kyles900@gmail.com thanks


----------



## BND063011 (Nov 28, 2019)

PM Sent


----------



## Immunodoc (Nov 28, 2019)

Please let me know if any spots open up.


----------



## Robert Powell (Dec 2, 2019)

mercuryman said:


> We have 720 acres in Warren County and have a few openings that we’re looking to fill. We’ll have 11-12 members total and the dues are $700 per person. The property has deer, turkeys, hogs, and ducks. The land is made up of clear cuts, mature and young planted pines, and hardwood creek bottoms with roads cut throughout the property. The property was clear cut 2 years ago and we’ve seen more deer than ever before!
> 
> It’s a family friendly camp with a central camp site area for campers. There is no power or water at camp, but there is a bathroom and generators are fine. There is a covered cleaning rack as well as a covered pavilion. All stands are open to everyone and we will be implementing a pin-in system starting this year. All members are required to have at least 2 stands on the property. Guests are allowed, but anything killed by guests counts towards the member’s quota.
> 
> ...


Do y’all have any spots available?
Thanks


----------



## Poptart (Dec 24, 2019)

Do you have any openings for the 2020/2021 season?


----------



## Robert Powell (Dec 24, 2019)

How much?


----------



## Poptart (Dec 24, 2019)

Robert Powell said:


> How much?


700.00 per person was he stated in the thread.


----------

